# Oct Throwdown Winners



## bmudd14474

Congrats to 

 KrisUpInSmoke
 For winning this months Judges choice with 
Pecan-Smoked, Brown sugar-honey mustard- Cayenne pepper glazed, Bacon wrapped Granny Smith Apple. Stuffed with Country Ham, Manchego cheese, Apple, Jalapeno, and Black pepper.








And the congrats to @Misplaced Nebraskan for the people choice with Apple, Bacon, and Wild Rice stuffed Pork Loin with a side of asparagus







Thank you to everyone that entered and a big thanks to our [email protected] SMF owner and @bvbull200 owner of www.pitfacedbbq.com


----------



## flatbroke

wow congratulations


----------



## Wood Chunk Chick

Whoot!  Congratulations!!


----------



## HalfSmoked

congrats for a very nice entries from both of you.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing who sent in the other entries also.


----------



## GATOR240

Congratulations, they both look very tasty!


----------



## SonnyE

Congratulations! Looks great to me!


----------



## daveomak

Winners, all of the entries...  Thanks for livening this forum up...


----------



## RickNess

wow...I'm not sure I've made anything with more than three things in it....:)  (I'm a simple man)  

Those both look awesome!


----------



## Braz

Congratulations to the winners. It was a hard fought campaign but in the end the voters have spoken and we must now come together... Wait a minute, I was confused there for a minute.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Nice work all of you...JJ


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Grats to our winners! 

Can't wait till the next one!


----------



## smokin peachey

TomKnollRFV said:


> Grats to our winners!
> 
> Can't wait till the next one!



Tom didn’t you have an entry?
Witch one was yours?


----------



## sdkid

Congratulations to the winners!!!!!! Very tasty looking.


----------



## ab canuck

Congrats to the winners, and all the entries, Great job to the great looking dishes that people did all the work for. Points...


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

Thank you, Judges! I'm honored to be chosen! This throwdown featured a whole lineup of winners and I was excited just to have my dish shown with such creative, amazing plates!

Thanks, everybody, for the congrats!

Congratulations @Misplaced Nebraskan !

Thank you, @TulsaJeff and @bvbull200  Pitfaced BBQ for putting up prizes! Really cool!


----------



## gmc2003

Congratulations you guys both of your meals looked fantastic. It was a tough choice picking a winner. 

Chris


----------



## redheelerdog

Congrats to the winners, those meals are over the top!


----------



## wbf610

congrats to the winners.  It all looked delicious.


----------



## wbf610

When does the November throw down commence?


----------



## GaryHibbert

To be the top two winners out of all those great dishes entered is a real honor.  Congratulations!!
Can't wait to see the posts from all the entries.
Gary


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Thanks y'all!  Congrats to you as well 

 KrisUpInSmoke
 !  Lots of great dishes I'm looking forward to trying.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

smokin peachey said:


> Tom didn’t you have an entry?
> Witch one was yours?


The Pork Loin Wellington. I didn't have a prayer against the line up :)


----------



## uncle eddie

I love the throw-downs.  Congrats to all that entered and also to the winners!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

TomKnollRFV said:


> The Pork Loin Wellington. I didn't have a prayer against the line up :)


What?! Your dish was fantastic! Very unique and refined, with an interesting British history to it. After I looked up what a few of the ingredients were, it definitely sounded as delicious as it looked.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

TomKnollRFV said:


> The Pork Loin Wellington. I didn't have a prayer against the line up :)



That was my initial idea too!  Yours turned out great though.  I ran outta time and just went with the ol poke and stuff...


----------



## TomKnollRFV

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> What?! Your dish was fantastic! Very unique and refined, with an interesting British history to it. After I looked up what a few of the ingredients were, it definitely sounded as delicious as it looked.


Aww shucks. Thanks Kris. :)




Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> That was my initial idea too!  Yours turned out great though.  I ran outta time and just went with the ol poke and stuff...


Well. I learned things making it I can apply to fatties! If I ever get into making those more! 

Bring on the next challenge! :)


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

TomKnollRFV said:


> Aww shucks. Thanks Kris. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I learned things making it I can apply to fatties! If I ever get into making those more!
> 
> Bring on the next challenge! :)


Is there a future fatty Wellington in the works?! Oh man, the possibilities!


----------



## chew2475

bmudd14474 said:


> Congrats to
> 
> KrisUpInSmoke
> For winning this months Judges choice with
> Pecan-Smoked, Brown sugar-honey mustard- Cayenne pepper glazed, Bacon wrapped Granny Smith Apple. Stuffed with Country Ham, Manchego cheese, Apple, Jalapeno, and Black pepper.
> 
> View attachment 380369
> 
> 
> And the congrats to
> 
> Misplaced Nebraskan
> for the people choice with Apple, Bacon, and Wild Rice stuffed Pork Loin with a side of asparagus
> View attachment 380370
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone that entered and a big thanks to our [email protected] SMF owner and
> 
> bvbull200
> owner of www.pitfacedbbq.com



Congrats to the winners.  It was fun to see all the creativity.  Mine was the Fireball Chops and was glad to be part of the competition.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Is there a future fatty Wellington in the works?! Oh man, the possibilities!


I want to explore if it's possible. People have mentioned it, but the big issue was always the traditional crust can't hold up to it. This crust I think ..well. Might.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

TomKnollRFV said:


> I want to explore if it's possible. People have mentioned it, but the big issue was always the traditional crust can't hold up to it. This crust I think ..well. Might.









I'm for this! :D


----------



## foamheart

Congrats on two amazing meals.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

foamheart said:


> Congrats on two amazing meals.


Thanks Foam!  Lots of great looking dishes and recipes to look forward to :D


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

chew2475 said:


> Congrats to the winners.  It was fun to see all the creativity.  Mine was the Fireball Chops and was glad to be part of the competition.


I really liked the fireball chops. I thought they were creative and something other people could repeat if they liked it.


----------



## bvbull200

The dishes were awesome.  That page is saved offline on my computer to go back to when I'm ready to give them a whirl.  Some PMs might randomly show up sometime down the road, so don't forget what you did ;).

That was a helluva return to throwdowns - hopefully enough to spring this thing in to more action going forward!

And a special congrats to the winners!  Fantastic execution 

 Misplaced Nebraskan
 and 

 KrisUpInSmoke
!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

bvbull200 said:


> And a special congrats to the winners!  Fantastic execution
> 
> Misplaced Nebraskan
> and
> 
> KrisUpInSmoke
> !



Why, thank you, sir!



bvbull200 said:


> so don't forget what you did



:oops:...Lol...I have to piece it together from pictures and scraps of paper to write a post on it. I'm a "little bit of this, little bit of that" till it feels right - type of cook. Not so much the writing it down type. I was careful to "document" this experimental entry so it could be recreated. I better get to the post before it's too late.


----------



## SmokinLogs

I know this is pretty late coming, but congrats to the winners. Those dishes looked fantastic. I made the country style ribs, with apples and sauerkraut. I wasn’t sure how steep the competition would be. My dish tasted great, but it wasn’t very eye appealing. I’m looking forward to the next throw down.


----------



## gary s

A Big Congrats to all who entered  Looked Great !!

Gary


----------

